

The Hunter Becomes The Hunted - dsplittgerber
http://www.esquire.com/print-this/iraq-terrorist-hunter-0311?page=all

======
dsplittgerber
_You don't know his name, and you've never seen his face. But this year, as
America leaves Iraq for good after eight years of war, we also leave behind a
man believed by our military and intelligence agencies to be the best
terrorist hunter alive. He's still there, hunting. And so are the terrorists._

I know, it's off-topic. Still, this is such a fascinating profile of a guy
that surely is among the most driven I have ever read about.

This goes to show just how insanely much one driven person can accomplish -
which is just as applicable in terrorist hunting as in entrepreneurship.

